# door latch removal



## fogbullet (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm trying to remove the door panel on my 96 nissan pickup to replace the factory speakers. I can't figure out the how to remove the door latch. Help. Also, how much of a problem is it to go with a 6 1/2" replacement? The original are 4". :givebeer:


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have 6 1/2 in the door panals quick fabrication will make them fit, and you do not need to remove the door panal to change them, There should be screws around the speaker and thats it


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if I remember, the oem speaker grilles attach to the panel from the back side.
you do not have to remove the latch handle, start popping the trim panel loose, once you get the bottom and sides, slip your hand underneath (towards the latch) and pop it, the little trim piece around the latch should come off and the panel will come off. the latch will stay on the door


----------



## fogbullet (Apr 19, 2009)

Your right. The speaker does attach to the door frame under the panel, so the panel does have to be removed to access the speaker. I've popped the panel anchors and removed the arm rest. I'll try to reach under the panel to and pop the door latch off (hope my arm is long enough). I'll let you know how I do. :balls:


----------



## fogbullet (Apr 19, 2009)

Got it! I could not reach the door handle from the under side so I ever so gently increased pressure with a wide flat screw driver on the trim ring around the inside handle. I was scared as hell it would break, but it popped off and the panel could then be removed. Thanks for the info...it gave me the gumption to proceed. :idhitit:


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

:cheers: 
the little trim can break easy, that why you use the door trim to pry it off.. but glad things worked out!


----------

